# Rostratus Eating the Eggs; Not Fertilizing?!?!?!



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

So some quick details...
1:10(probable 10) Fossorochromis Rostratus. 6x2x2 tank. Wild group. All fish from 6-7". Male a bit over 7." Only had them for 5 days. Fish have been in captivity for at least 6 months, or at least that's what I've been told. Small group of Electra for tankmates.

Yesterday I noticed one of the females had her ovipositor down. Male was showing off a bit, in typical Malawian style. Today, after work, it was even more exposed. Next thing I know the fish basically go into a big swarm as if they're digging in the sand for food. But no... the female with her tube down is dropping eggs and all the fish are dining on them, including the male! What the :x :-?

Never witnessed this before. I've had female P. sp Phenochilus Tanzania drop eggs with uninterested males in the tank, but chalked that up to the fact there were other species that may be intimidating them. That is not the case here.

Any input on this would be appreciated. I'm hoping it's just because my male is young. Hopefully this does not persist..

Video shows this 'feeding frenzy' but I dont think you actually see any eggs. Trust me, I saw at least 20 get destroyed right before my eyes.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

This male has not changed his ways. I've missed out on at least 8 spawns now. Was able to locate a WC male, so I bought him. Currently in QT, in his own 55.

Not sure how I will proceed. Certainly the less risky option is to swap the males. That's probably what I'll do. I wouldn't be opposed to trying to offer competition, and possibly 'waking up' my existing male to do his job. But I really don't want to add a lone fish to the group. Could be a bloodbath....


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't know how I missed your earlier video but .... my guess is that due to the number of fish and the actual act of laying eggs, everyone is looking for something yummy to eat.

I've only experienced a similar egg feeding frenzy when I had a group of Synodontis lucipinnis spawning in an Aulonocara tank that was 125G. The Aulonocara ate all the eggs the female Synos were dropping.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thanks Dee

I talked with 3 large U.S. Rift Lake dealers/breeders on this, including Dave Schumacher. None of them have ever heard of a Malawi male eating eggs and not being interested in breeding. There are a lot of females, but no reason a fired up male wouldn't be able to defend a breeding site, I would think.


----------

